# All in one day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I made these gun manufacturers all in one day.

Armalite, Geneseo IL:


Springfield Armory, Geneseo IL:


Rock River Arms, Colona IL:


Les Baer Arms, LeClaire IA:


Les Baer Arms is on the hill above the Mississippi River and the American Pickers Antique Store....yes, the American Pickers that's on TV:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That last place Goob - what did they figure you were worth?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you pick up any souvenirs? 
Someday I’d like to have an M1A from the “new” Springfield Armory to keep my M1 from the “old” Springfield Armory company.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*worthless*



garyfish said:


> that last place goob - what did they figure you were worth?


nothing

.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Your mrs. must be one great lady. Doubt my wife would go on a firearms field trip. Thats my kind of sight seeing!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No wonder guns and components are so hard to find... NOONE IS WORKING ANYMORE!


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> No wonder guns and components are so hard to find... NOONE IS WORKING ANYMORE!
> 
> -DallanC


ha, ha, ha

The pictures were taken on a Sunday in August. The employee parking lots overflow on a week day. Business is booming.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump

Lot of talk about Rock River Arms lately and it reminded me of this thread. When I drive from my brother's home to my son's place I go by Rock River Arms in Colona IL. My nephew worked at Rock River and later at Springfield.



I hunt whitetails less than two miles away from Rock River Arms and we have a number of tree stands on the Rock River bottoms there. I can easily get two non-resident deer tags:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang you could have saved me shipping to Colona. Hear any "Kabooms " there ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Kabooms*



Al Hansen said:


> Dang you could have saved me shipping to Colona. Hear any "Kabooms " there ?


I hear lots Kabooms" during the shotgun deer season. :smile:

I don't see an outdoor range at Rock River Arms, or the other 3 gun manufacturing plants as far as that goes. I'll look the next time I go by. 
I don't get down there as much as I use to though.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I hear lots Kabooms" during the shotgun deer season. :smile:
> 
> I don't see an outdoor range at Rock River Arms, or the other 3 gun manufacturing plants as far as that goes. I'll look the next time I go by.
> I don't get down there as much as I use to though.
> ...


Funny. They told me they would test fire the rifle before sending it back. Must be an indoor range.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh. The deer hunting must be pretty easy in those parts. What, with the deer just lying around dead like that. How hard could it be?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*prolly shoot in a barrel of water*



Al Hansen said:


> Funny. They told me they would test fire the rifle before sending it back. Must be an indoor range.


I don't know where they any of the gun manufacturers down there shoot. I'll ask.

The Les Bear building is small. I took a tour of Springfield Armory and could hear them shoot but I couldn't go in that building. Armalite does have a long building and their place is on the edge of town.

hmm, good question


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*if you keep voting that a way yer gonna have to pay*



GaryFish said:


> Sheesh. The deer hunting must be pretty easy in those parts. What, with the deer just lying around dead like that. How hard could it be?


Well ya, all you need is permission to or pay $$$ to get on private land. The future of hunting in the West by the way.

.


----------

